
Fighter pilot says UFO he chased in 2004 committed 'act of war' - evo_9
https://www.foxnews.com/science/fighter-pilot-says-ufo-he-chased-in-2004-committed-act-of-war
======
mindcrime
I guess somebody had to cherry pick that line from the 3+ hour long interview,
because it makes a good click-bait headline. But there's a lot more to the
interview with Fravor than that. I still have over an hour of it left to
watch, but I'd already say it's well worth watching.

And don't get me wrong: I'm not some "UFO believer" or member of the "UFO
community" or anything. I'm a skeptic by nature and I'm definitely a skeptic
when it comes to some of the more radical claims made by ufologist types: the
"extraterrestrial hypothesis" in particular.

But Fravor does come off a very reasonable, intelligent, level-headed, sincere
witness to something highly unusual. And he makes a point of distancing
himself from claims of, as he puts it, "little green men". That said, he also
allows that what he saw is not, as far as he knows, possible with any human
technology.

Net-net, if you enjoy this kind of thing, regardless of whether or not you
have any pre-existing biases regarding what UFO's "really are", I'd recommend
this podcast episode. At the very least, it's a chance to hear first-hand
testimony by a very credible witness to something extraordinary.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aB8zcAttP1E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aB8zcAttP1E)

~~~
evo_9
I agree on the link title, this is one of the few times I wish the Mods would
update/change it. It's more about how credible this witness is, IMO.

